# toughest gym exercise???



## higgz123

just fort i d find out wot exercise u find hardest to do in ur

training!

for me its the wide grip pull up, these are so hard, spec if i doing 4 sets of them!


----------



## Ollie B

Wide Grip Pullups and Deadlifts


----------



## BigDom86

bench press


----------



## Goose

Squats!

*Cries*

....


----------



## Bulldozer

Front squats..

I fooking hate them, but they are bringing my legs on loads, so its gotta be done.


----------



## Hobbit JT

Cock Pushups and Cock Deadlifts?


----------



## Rickski

Squats, deads, hack squats take it out of me more than others.


----------



## Bulk_250

I hate doing all shoulder exercises other than military press.

But overall, wide grip pull ups are most probably hardest exercise.


----------



## 6083

Heavy Deads, uses just about every muscle in the body


----------



## Guest

Yoga


----------



## gerg

depends how you define toughest

in terms of single exercises:

- squat clean and jerk

- heavy deadlifts

- heavy squats

- muscle ups

- handstand pushups

- 400m sprints

- front levers

..

actually on second thoughts, pretty much everything I do in the gym is tough. If it's easy then the intensity needs to be upped to make it more effective. I never come away from a workout thinking "oh that was easy". I usually come away from workouts dripping with sweat, full of lactic acid, slightly delirious, and often bleeding or bruised.


----------



## bigsteve1974

higgz123 said:


> just fort i d find out wot exercise u find hardest to do in ur
> 
> training!
> 
> for me its the wide grip pull up, these are so hard, spec if i doing 4 sets of them!


Pilates..weighing 20 stone... :thumb: ...

steve


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Depends on the person as everyone has weak areas but mine would have to be pull ups as i can not do that many of them but yet again i do weight 87kg.


----------



## heavyweight

gerg said:


> depends how you define toughest
> 
> in terms of single exercises:
> 
> - squat clean and jerk
> 
> - heavy deadlifts
> 
> - heavy squats
> 
> - muscle ups
> 
> - handstand pushups
> 
> - 400m sprints
> 
> - front levers
> 
> ..
> 
> actually on second thoughts, pretty much everything I do in the gym is tough. If it's easy then the intensity needs to be upped to make it more effective. I never come away from a workout thinking "oh that was easy". I usually come away from workouts dripping with sweat, full of lactic acid, slightly delirious, and often bleeding or bruised.


Handstand pushups r fuking hard i'm gonna ask how many people can do know on a new thread!! :thumbup1:


----------



## MXMAD

Hobbit JT said:


> Cock Pushups and Cock Deadlifts?


LOL... :lol:

Gotta be squats


----------



## Goose

I think a lot of people say squats (like myself) because we hate doing that exercise!! Not necessarily because its the hardest!


----------



## warmy18

Prison press...


----------



## Iron19

Deadlifts and squats.


----------



## Hobbit JT

Seriously for me I would say perfect form controlled slow wide grip pullups, or a branch of that one armed pull ups but that doesn't really count in my opinion. I find tricep dips hard also, my legs make my balance a bit weird when doing them and they can cramp.

I think we can all agree that Squats, Deadlifts and Wide Grip Pullups are the hardest to do with strict form generally speaking


----------



## gerg

i think people who have said squats and deads have never tried anything harder 

don't get me wrong, they are difficult, but not a 10 on the toughness scales. I don't get butterflies in my stomach pre-workout like i do with some other things, even with 1 rep maxes.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

heavy heavy squats are hard. They are a hard to perform and you feel kinda trapped under the weight.

OH squats, zot squats, barbell turkish get ups, bent press are all hard as well.

I find pressing is harder to get the weight up


----------



## Goose

gerg said:


> i think people who have said squats and deads have never tried anything harder
> 
> don't get me wrong, they are difficult, but not a 10 on the toughness scales. I don't get butterflies in my stomach pre-workout like i do with some other things, even with 1 rep maxes.


So what would you suggest being harder?

I find Deadlifts and pull ups easy in comparison


----------



## gerg

Goose said:


> So what would you suggest being harder?
> 
> I find Deadlifts and pull ups easy in comparison


try doing 30 or even 12 full squat cleans, with a decent weight


----------



## anabolic ant

you could split this into 2 categories,toughest psychologically and toughest physically!!!

i think psychologically for me...deadlifts,when they are getting to the heavy end!!!

physically toughest i think is chest and on occasion legs,but i love squatting as much as that sounds weird!!!


----------



## soze

romanian deadlifts, good mornings, wide grip pull-ups


----------



## TOBE

Squats are the toughest for me in my routine - both physically and mentally..

Has to be done though.. Plus I love aching legs for the rest of the week really.. honest!


----------



## laurie g

squats cos i cant diddley squat


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Weighted dips or chins, feels like a very deadweight.

Although try hanging leg raises to exhaustion, you will be so f*cked!


----------



## TH0R

Squats

Gerg, try doing 20 rep pause squats, with a weight you can do 8 reps with, then

try telling me thats not really hard afterwards:thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy

for me the hardest part is getting off my fat ass and getting to the gym lol.

once there the 2exercise that i hate the most are calf raises and wrist curls...... i just find that its more a mental battle to complete a decent set with hi rep exercies like this and i always find my self wanting to pussy out several reps before i should.


----------



## scout

Cardio!!! But im lazy


----------



## gerg

tel3563 said:


> Squats
> 
> Gerg, try doing 20 rep pause squats, with a weight you can do 8 reps with, then
> 
> try telling me thats not really hard afterwards:thumbup1:


i have, they weren't that bad  same with drop sets on leg press to almost no weight (though there was walking issues afterwards...)

checking my blog this was one of the toughest workouts i've ever done, and i actually couldn't complete it

Ten rounds for time of:

- 3 Weighted Pull-ups, 45 pounds

- 5 Strict Pull-ups

- 7 Kipping Pull-up

next hardest was on involving virtual shovelling (20kg on end of oly bar, touch floor on one side of a 2ft barrier, lift it over, touch the other side, and back again for 1 rep) did 30-25-20-15-10-5 reps with an equal number of pullups after each set.


----------



## Heineken

Definitely any variation of pull ups/chins.


----------



## Bulldozer

Anyone that says 20 rep breathing squats are easy , or not that bad simply hasnt done them correctly .

Just my opinion of course :whistling:

If we are talking outside of "normal" gym training, then id say load a sandbag up with 1.5 x your bodyweight and then carry it anyway you can for 1/4 mile. That will sort the men out from the boys


----------



## TH0R

Bulldozer said:


> *Anyone that says 20 rep breathing squats are easy , or not that bad simply hasnt done them correctly .*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Just my opinion of course :whistling:
> 
> If we are talking outside of "normal" gym training, then id say load a sandbag up with 1.5 x your bodyweight and then carry it anyway you can for 1/4 mile. That will sort the men out from the boys


Agreed:thumbup1:


----------



## gerg

like i said above, most workouts can be made extremely tough, choosing the "toughest" is a lot more subjective though.

for me tough workouts are ones that last 2-15 minutes and require the highest amount of power output possible (recruiting most major and minor muscles to fatigue)

i find explosive full body movements like sprinting, gymnastic and olympic lifts to be the most devastating.


----------



## Bulldozer

Maybe we are talking cross purposes here then...

My 20 rep squats used to take approx 4 mins to complete the one set, i got upto 160kg. I personally believe they are one of the toughest things a man can do, if done correctly.

I used to do 20 rep rest pause deads also, they are just as hard..

I eventually gave them up cos i couldnt recover from them quickly enough and they beat me up mentally.


----------



## Guest

Tricep work or chest training.


----------



## Darylbethyname

BigDom86 said:


> bench press


me to. pull ups are also deadly


----------



## pea head

Walking lunges.


----------



## higgz123

pea head said:


> Walking lunges.


yes these are welltught spec if you use a bar instead of dumbs


----------



## gerg

higgz123 said:


> yes these are welltught spec if you use a bar instead of dumbs


and holding the barbell overhead with active shoulders  :lol:


----------



## treb92

Con said:


> Tricep work or chest training.


+1

Hate chest day.


----------



## dmcc

Bench press, because of a dodgy shoulder. Conversely, I love deads and actually find them easier.


----------



## jw007

Bulldozer said:


> Maybe we are talking cross purposes here then...
> 
> My 20 rep squats used to take approx 4 mins to complete the one set, i got upto 160kg. I personally believe they are one of the toughest things a man can do, if done correctly.
> 
> I used to do 20 rep rest pause deads also, they are just as hard..
> 
> I eventually gave them up cos i couldnt recover from them quickly enough and they beat me up mentally.


 I think its personal as to what you enjoy or are good at..

But completely agree with Bully

If done correctly with correct weight, Ie blowing out of your ar5e by rep 15, by rep 20 you are completely shot to sh1t and one set if done correctly is all anyone could manage dont give a fck who you are..

If you can do more than one then 1st set aint be done right...

TBH i cant mentally set myself up for them any more, have noreason to TBH

But hardest thing ever done by far:thumb:


----------



## rugbyrich

I find a good set of 10 -12 cleans will have me blowing out of my hoop. I also get dizzy and feel fooked heavy dead lifting.

Gerg, are you doing crossfit?? How do you find it?


----------



## gerg

rugbyrich said:


> Gerg, are you doing crossfit?? How do you find it?


difficult, tough, rewarding, fun  :bounce:


----------



## Robbo90

Clean and press really taxes my system. I think squats are a pretty close runner up though.


----------



## Hobbit JT

Alot of the exercises at Joe DeFrancos Gym look harsh, some are really tough if you have seen the Film/Documentry Strong. The weighted box jumps and the sprinted weight rack pull, ooooohhh, watching them do that then throwing up after.


----------



## StJocKIII

jw007 said:


> I think its personal as to what you enjoy or are good at..
> 
> But completely agree with Bully
> 
> If done correctly with correct weight, Ie blowing out of your ar5e by rep 15, by rep 20 you are completely shot to sh1t and one set if done correctly is all anyone could manage dont give a fck who you are..
> 
> If you can do more than one then 1st set aint be done right...
> 
> TBH i cant mentally set myself up for them any more, have noreason to TBH
> 
> But hardest thing ever done by far:thumb:


Do people do it week in week out or just every now and again to mix it up?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Shark Tank

4 people, 1 goes in the middle you fight each person in turn for 2 mins, but the second the two mins is up the other person pounces on you, so they could take your back or do whatever.

That is hard.


----------



## Scottswald

SQUATS!!!! no question imo...


----------



## Madness

Ive got a twisted bone in my right forearm so im going to have so say straight barbell curls.. I cant actually hold the bar in my right hand.. hand doesnt turn that far!!


----------



## RXnik

pull ups and floor sweepers


----------



## Guest

YetiMan said:


> Shark Tank
> 
> 4 people, 1 goes in the middle you fight each person in turn for 2 mins, but the second the two mins is up the other person pounces on you, so they could take your back or do whatever.
> 
> That is hard.


 Oh i love that game but the other 4 people have to be aged under 14 for it to be fun otherwise i wouldnt want to do it!


----------



## geeby112

Skull crushers, can never seem to balance right and when i finally do it starts hurting elbows


----------



## s4m

Front squats, just bloody awkward.....


----------



## Rudedog

Deadlifts for me


----------



## craigy86

1.Power Clean

2.squat

3.Deadlift

4.High pulls


----------



## LukeVTS

squats and deas are horrible. thats why i never miss them!


----------



## newdur

wide grip weighted pull ups for me

i hate them with a passion


----------



## flynnie11

squats.. make me feel like i want to get sick ..but they must be done


----------



## gerg

*adds overhead squats to the list

still not got the flexibility to do them


----------



## Andypandy999

mine are wide grip pull ups also, really struggle with these........


----------



## Tommy10

newdur said:


> wide grip weighted pull ups for me
> 
> i hate them with a passion


ME TOO!!


----------



## evad

> Handstand pushups r fuking hard i'm gonna ask how many people can do know on a new thread!!


the hardest thing about them i found was

a) getting into the position in the first place

B) not smacking your head all the time

as regards the hardest exercise i would say in my case it is squats and deadlifts

although all exercises take it out of me the above two are on another level


----------



## Tall

By hardest are we talking most technically difficult? In which case the snatch.

If by hardest we mean the one which takes it out of you the most, then a 1rm Squat/Deadlift can induce systemic fatigue which can last upto 3 weeks.


----------



## AllpainNoGlory

pull-up (anygrip)


----------



## gerg

i might change my mind to 1RM deadlifts now.. was doing them last night and was completely f*cked after a few attempts and failed lifts :S


----------



## tommy28

Power cleans are definitely high on my list...


----------



## gerg

tommy28 said:


> Power cleans are definitely high on my list...


but not squat cleans? :lol:


----------



## Inggasson

Deadlifts. No doubt about it.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

gerg said:


> *adds overhead squats to the list
> 
> still not got the flexibility to do them


lol yeah im trying to get these down, they are solid, you tried Zot squats?

I think im gunna get a book by chip conrad called lift with your head, alot of detailed explanations on how to do lifts that help teach this one.


----------



## strongasanox

front squats


----------



## The Bam

zercher squats !

Killer


----------



## brett the heart

deadlifts for me hate them so much i dont do them


----------



## BassJunkie

MXMAD said:


> LOL... :lol:
> 
> Gotta be squats


cock squats?


----------



## flynnie11

squats . makes me wana get sick after i do them .. but thats a good think i supose


----------



## Jungle

Wide grip pull ups all the way!!


----------



## lukeyoung

gotta be 20 rep squats!


----------



## bundy09

gerg said:


> depends how you define toughest
> 
> in terms of single exercises:
> 
> - squat clean and jerk
> 
> - heavy deadlifts
> 
> - heavy squats
> 
> - muscle ups
> 
> - handstand pushups
> 
> - 400m sprints
> 
> - front levers
> 
> ..
> 
> actually on second thoughts, pretty much everything I do in the gym is tough. If it's easy then the intensity needs to be upped to make it more effective. I never come away from a workout thinking "oh that was easy". I usually come away from workouts dripping with sweat, full of lactic acid, slightly delirious, and often bleeding or bruised.


REPS


----------



## bundy09

front squats


----------



## jago25_98

A lot of these are the compunds - pull up, deadlift, squat. I find the exercises that a hard to do, are, in a way, easy - you're getting bang for your buck.

What I find harder are isolates exercises. Yep, I find preacher curls harder than squats. At least with squats I feel I'm able to find some extra boost sometimes, but with isolated curls I just got nowhere to go - it just won't do what I tell it!

What about static poses like The Plank! ...or the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3ubr1Z372Y!


----------



## siovrhyl

clean and jerk for me


----------



## Charno

Toughest in terms of how much they take out of me would have to be squats.

I'm pretty much too wiped out to do anything else after I've done a few good sets of squats.


----------



## ElfinTan

OK......bllx to all these big lifts! On Saturday I did the hardest thing I've EVER done in the gym. 1 set of glutes ala Malika Zitouni/Rachel Grice & Kath Mullen. 12lb ankle weights, on all fours (now we have your attention) leg back straight behind you then 20 short slow leg raises, bend the leg push foot to ceiling double time 30 reps, knee in to chest then kick out straight behind another 20 reps and just to finish off knee down leg bent and raise knee to the side 20 reps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds easy huh....well all I can say is try it, no resting between each one....straight threw! Give me 250's any day FFS


----------



## evad

im going to edit my answer to...............

*burpees to failure*

i guarantee, burpee till your crying and your legs are on fire then burpee some more until you pass out and die, then, and then only

come back when your a gibbering mess and tell me there are harder exercises out ther


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Just the bench press for me, don't know why just hate it!


----------



## ragahav

Wide Grip Pullups, squat


----------

